# Ears up, Ears Droopy???



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok Bacchus will be exactly four months tomorrow. He was housebroken at around 10.5 weeks, training is going really well (graduated puppy class) and will be starting obedience training come next week. Teeth are coming in nicely and has several more poopping in, and Ears were up. Although teepee ears, nonetheless, they were both up.

March 13:


















*TODAY:*



















My handsome boy has turned into an awkard, querky, teenager perhaps? I have heard teething does this, is this true? Should I help him out now or just let it be since they were standing up. This started yesterday, overnight!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

As long as your seeing some standing he's fine.No worries till all the teething is done.Give him lots to chew and calcium rich things.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Completely normal.

They'll probably be up and down until around 6 months. Once they stand on their own though, they'll be back up again for good as long as they don't get damaged or anything like that.

Don't worry!


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGGive him lots to chew and calcium rich things.


I have lots of ham bones that he chews on constantly on. As for the calcium rich things, I thought too much calcium was not good for their growth??? Makes them grow too fast, too soon and down the road causes problems, e.g. hips problems.

Any in particular that you would suggest?

Many thanks.


----------



## baxterbrown11 (Mar 23, 2009)

So adorable, love those ears
He is perfectly normal.
With teething they go up and down.
He is handsome lil guy!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so cute
love the teepee ears they are the best stage


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

The bones are good enough.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Great, thank you everyone. So funny the other shepherds I raised while living at home with my parents I did not give it a second thought. BUt then again I was not a "real mom" back then as I am now. Guess it's just the mom coming out in me making sure her "offspring" are progressing well and hitting all their milestone (even though you know they are).

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend.


----------

